# קרדיטים 7.11.13



## ray of light (17/1/14)

קרדיטים 7.11.13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז אני מסתובבת בפורום פה כבר כמה חודשים טובים, מאז קצת אחרי שהתארסתי. הגעתי לכאן בזכות haych שאמרה לי שהעצה הכי גדולה שהיא יכולה לתת לי היא להיכנס לפורום חתונות בתפוז. היא הזהירה אותי שהפורום ממכר אבל שהבנות ממש חמודות ואפשר להתייעץ על כל דבר. מה שנכון- נכון! במהלך החתונה נראה לי שהתייעצתי פה על כל דבר אפשרי, החל מגני אירועים שיכולים להתאים לנו ועד לכמה אורחים להתחייב, איפה לקנות טבעת ומה לא.. קיבלתי הרבה השראה, כתבתי לעצמי כל מיני טיפים במהלך הדרך ובעיקר הרגשתי שיש מקום שאפשר לשתף ולקבל עצות טובות ותמיכה.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

תקציר קרדיטים- ספקים 





אולם: גדות, תל אביב





עיצוב: פרה אדומה





מאפרת ומעצבת שיער: נועה יהונתן 





צילומי זוגיות: ענת כהן





צלמי סטילס: אמיר חזן ובן מזרחי





צלם וידאו: שי חזן





דיג'יי : אסף הרטל





שמלת כלה: רן צוריאל





נעלי כלה: שני בר





תכשיטים: טימור שחר, LULU MAY





בגדי חתן: זארה וקסטרו





הזמנות:  עיצוב של  Print2Go, הדפסה אצל Free Print בחולון





טבעת אירוסין: Diamonds Forever, בורסה





טבעת נישואין: נטע וולפה, כרם התימנים





רבנות: צהר





מלון להתארגנות: רוטשילד 71





זר כלה: פרחי קוליברי, רח' הרא"ה רמת גן





מניקור: נאווה- אצל אריק עיצוב שיער (פרישמן 17) 





מתנות לאורחים: ארמה קפה, שוק לוינסקי + עדן אריזות, קיבוץ גלויות


----------



## NoFi M (17/1/14)

אההההה איזה התרגשות!! (


----------



## סימהמה (17/1/14)

ישששששששש 
חיכיתי לזה!!


----------



## yaelik10 (17/1/14)

ישש איזה כיף! 
חיכיתי לקרדיטים


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

התחלה- אהבה מקליק ראשון 
אני קרן (28) והוא בועז (30). לפני 6 שנים התחלתי ללמוד בבן גוריון וכמה חודשים לפני זה התחלתי לחפש דירות. נרשמתי לפורום הסטודנטים של בן גוריון ובועז היה הראשון שנכנס לפרופיל החדש שלי ורשם לי הערה על ה-Wall של ברוכה הבאה לפורום. ניצלתי את ההזדמנות שסטודנטית מתחילה שכמותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קיבלה קצת יחס וכתבתי לו הודעה פרטית והתייעצתי איתו על שכונות מומלצות למגורים לסטודנטים בב"ש. זה היה בדיוק ביומולדת 22 שלי. הוא אמר שנפלתי על באר שבעי נשמה וכתב לי את כל התורה. בהודעה הבאה כבר ביקשתי את המסנג'ר שלו, ועברנו להתכתב שם (זו היתה תקופת המסנג'ר Back then).

כל התקופה שלפני הלימודים כל הזמן אמרתי לעצמי שכשאני אעבור לב"ש אני אכיר את האהבה האמיתית שלי וממש האמנתי בזה, שיהיה לי קשר רציני ואמיתי. התחלנו לצ'וטט במסנג'ר והוא פשוט שבה את ליבי. דיברנו על מלא דברים ואני זוכרת את עצמי באותה תקופה פשוט מחכה כל הזמן שהוא יהיה אונליין כדי שנוכל לדבר. אחרי כמה זמן אמרתי לחברה טובה שיש לי הרגשה טובה לגביו ושנראה לי שזה זה. כל זה היה לפני שעוד דיברנו בטלפון אפילו.
השיחה הראשונה שלנו היתה כשנסעתי עם השותפה שלי לחפש דירה בב"ש. אני זוכרת שחיכינו לרכבת בחזרה צפונה ואז הוא התקשר ודיברתי איתו לראשונה. כשסיימתי את השיחה חברה שלי אמרה לי- קרן, זה נשמע כאילו דיברת עם מישהו שאת מכירה שנים. 

שבוע- שבועיים אחרי זה באתי כבר לארגן את הדירה לפני תחילת הלימודים וקבענו להיפגש לראשונה. הוא טוען להגנתו שזה בכלל לא היה אמור להיות דייט וזה לא היה הכיוון שלו בכלל, קבענו בהתחלה להיפגש בצהריים, אבל בסוף לא הסתדר לי ודחינו לערב. יצאנו לפאב, התרגשתי נורא, היה ממש כיף והבנתי שכל הציפיות שהיו לי לגביו לא היו סתם. בדיוק באותה תקופה הוא יצא למילואים, באחת החופשות שלו קבענו להיפגש בת"א, הלכנו לרוטשילד ואכלנו באיזו מסעדה (ממש לא יכולתי לאכול כלום מרוב התרגשות). דיברנו מלא במשך כל המילואים ותכננו כבר את הפגישה הבאה שלנו. אז כבר היה ממש שבוע לפני התחלת הלימודים, נפגשנו בבית הסטודנט והוא עשה לי סיור באוניברסיטה, הוא היה פעם שומר באוניברסיטה אז הוא הכיר לי את כל הבניינים ואני זוכרת שביום הראשון כולם באו אחרי לכל השיעורים כי ידעתי איפה כל אחד מתקיים. 
על ההתחלה זה נהיה רציני מאוד והיה ברור לשנינו שזו אהבה גדולה מהרגע הראשון (אני חושבת שבפגישה השלישית כבר דיברנו על זה.. זה היה קצת מוקדם אבל בגלל שדיברנו כ"כ הרבה לפני שבאמת נפגשנו זה הרגיש לנו נכון). עברו 6 שנים מאז ההתחלה, אבל עדיין כיף להיזכר


----------



## orangeada (17/1/14)

איזה סיפור שווה!!!!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

אז מזדקנים ביחד? 
אני נורא אוהבת לבשל, ויצא שזכיתי בתחרות מתכונים של מאקו ומשק צוריאל על מתכון של קיש בטטה (מי שמעוניינ/ת- מתכון בפוקסי קוק). הפרס היה חופשה בת 2 לילות בצימר בצפון! אז נסענו לסופ"ש ממש כיפי, טיילנו באופניים באגמון החולה, היינו ביקב רמת הגולן, בגמלא, במלא מסעדות שוות ובאמת היה מושלם. בערב הראשון שלנו שם הלכנו לישון ואז הוא אמר שיש לו הפתעה בשבילי, הוציא את הקופסה של הטבעת  ושאל אותי אם מזדקנים ביחד. 
שמחנו מאוד, הטבעת היתה כ"כ יפה בעיניי ובדיוק מה שרציתי למרות שבעצמי לא ידעתי מה אני רוצה. הוא היה גאה שהוא עיצב אותה בעצמו ושיתף אותי בכל ההכנות (הוא לקח לי טבעת מהקופסת תכשיטים בלי שאשים לב כדי לדעת מה הגודל). אחרי זה פשוט שמרנו את זה לעצמנו ליומיים שלמים, היינו באופוריה ואושר גדול. בדרך חזרה הביתה עצרנו אצל המשפחה לספר. ההתרגשות היתה גדולה, זה היה ממש כיף לספר לכולם את החדשות הטובות.

אני יודעת שהייתם מצפים לתמונה של הטבעת כאן, אבל נראה לי שהקיש בטטה יקבל מקום של כבוד עוד לפניה


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

טבעת אירוסין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נקנתה בבורסה בחנות DIAMONDS FOREVER. הוא היה מאוד מרוצה מהשירות שם וממליץ לכל החתנים לעתיד. אני מאוד אוהבת אותה.  ממש שמחתי שהוא קנה לי זהב צהוב, הוא יודע שכל התכשיטים שלי הם מזהב צהוב וכך הסיק שכנראה הטבעת גם צריכה להיות כזו. פשוט מכיר אותי יותר משאני מכירה את עצמי כי לא היה לי מושג איזו טבעת אני רוצה!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

קצת קורנת מאושר


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

איך מתחתנים? 
בחודש הראשון אחרי ההצעה דיסקסקנו איזה סוג חתונה אנחנו רוצים. הוא הכי נגד תעשיית החתונות ורצה לעשות חתונה שהיא ממש צנועה, סגנון של חתונת קוקטייל וזה היה הקונספט שהוא רצה. אני קצת פחות התחברתי לרעיון וחשבתי יותר לכיוון של השטאנץ הרגיל של קבלת פנים ואחרי זה מנה עיקרית (מה לעשות, אני טיפוס בנאלי), אבל חשבנו על זה ביחד ולקח לנו הרבה זמן עד שהגענו להחלטה. בהתחלה ממש נלחצתי מכל העניין של החופה כי אני הכי שונאת שכל הפוקוס עליי ויש לי פחד קהל. התחלתי לחשוב על כל מיני רעיונות לפצל את החופה והמסיבה, ולהזמין רק מעט מוזמנים לחופה עצמה.  התייעצנו עם משפחה וחברים וכמובן כאן עם הפורום, ובסופו של דבר סיימנו עם חתונה סטנדרטית- עם קבלת פנים, חופה כהלכה, ועיקרית. אני לא יכולה להגיד שהחתן היה בעד כל העניין של חתונה סטנדרטית, אבל זו ההחלטה שקיבלנו לטוב ולרע.
לגבי שיתוף ההורים, לא עירבנו אותם יותר מדי בכל מה שקשור לתיכנון החתונה כי ידענו שזה סתם ייצור מתחים. כן שיתפנו אותם בהחלטות שעשינו, אבל הם לא לקחו חלק פעיל בהחלטות והם סמכו עלינו שניקח את ההחלטות הנכונות. לא נרשמו דרמות גדולות, היה רק קטע קטן שכשסגרנו מקום ואחת האמהות פתאום הציעה שנבוא להתחתן בב"ש כי יותר זול שם (למרות שהאורחים בעיקר מהמרכז והשרון) ולא הצלחנו להסביר למה זה לא הגיוני. אבל זה עבר בשלום וכולם ידעו להרפות בזמן. 

בחודש יוני התחלנו לחפש אולמות וכיוונו להתחתן בסביבות אוקטובר-נובמבר, גג דצמבר. 
דבר ראשון הכנו קובץ אקסל מסודר עם רשימת האורחים שלנו (האקסל הראשון מבין רבים בכל מה שקשור לאירגון החתונה). הגענו לכ-200 מוזמנים שאמורים להגיע, מתוכם בערך חצי צעירים וחצי מבוגרים. התחלנו לחפש אולמות וזה לא היה כ"כ כיף וקל. כל האולמות הסטנדרטים לא קיבלו אותנו במחירים שפויים כי היו לנו מעט מדי מוזמנים, זה עונה יחסית מבוקשת ורצינו להתחתן ביום חמישי (ולא הסכמנו להתפשר על זה). סה"כ ביקרנו במשהו כמו 11 אולמות, וכבר היינו בשלבי ייאוש מתקדמים. 
מצרפת את רשימת האקסל שהכנתי לגנים שמתאימים לאירועים של סביבות 200 אורחים.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

הייאוש


----------



## PooKiPsiT (17/1/14)




----------



## yaelik10 (17/1/14)

אכן יאוש 
אני רואה שאנחנו לא הזוג היחיד שהיינו מיואשים מהחיפוש אחר מקום


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

המקום- גדות 
אחרי שעשינו סבב אולמות הבנו שאנחנו רוצים אולם קטן יחסית, עם גן לקבלת פנים באיזור המרכז.
הגענו לגדות- אולם על גדות הירקון ליד הספורטק. איזור קבלת הפנים היה ירוק ומסביר פנים, האולם עצמו לא היה ריבוע משעמם ומסודר בצורה נחמדה, היו בו עמודים מעוצבים עם אבן והיתה לנו תחושה של מקום כפרי בתוך העיר, תפור בדיוק לכמות המוזמנים שלנו. אחת הדרישות החשובות שהיו לנו זה שיהיה אולם ממוזג (עקב כלה שחם לה בטירוף). אהבנו נורא את העיצוב של המקום וזה מה שבעיקר תפס אותנו. סופסוף הרגשתי שהגעתי לאולם שאני יכולה לדמיין את עצמי מתחתנת שם. 

לפני שסגרנו הגענו לשם 3 פעמים ונפגשנו עם מנהלת המכירות אדוה. אדוה היא בחורה שמדברת איתך בגובה העיניים, לא מנסה להתייפיף יותר מדי, נתנה תחושה שהיא מישהי שאפשר לסמוך עליה בהחלטה קריטית שכזאת. כשישבנו איתה בפעם הראשונה היא לא התנהגה כמו במסחרה הרגילה של עסקי החתונות, אמרה לנו מראש איפה היא מוכנה להתגמש איתנו ואיפה לא, בלי משחקים. היא היתה מצויינת לאורך כל התהליך, היתה שם לכל דבר קטן, הבינה שאני כלה די פדנטית שחשובים לה הפרטים הקטנים וזרמה עם זה.  

אהבנו שיש בגדות 3 איזורים נפרדים- איזור לקבלת פנים, איזור לחופה ואולם. במהלך הקבלת פנים שאלו אותי איפה החופה ואמרתי שזו הפתעה. הדרך לחופה עוברת בגשר עץ מקסים ועיצבנו את הדרך לחופה בעששיות. 
לקח לנו קצת זמן להחליט לסגור שם, התלבטנו כי המחיר היה בגבול העליון שלנו, וגם לא ממש הצלחנו להתמקח עליו. אבל הרגשנו שזה זה, עשינו חושבים והגענו להחלטה.

מבחינת תאריך- העדפנו את אוקטובר אבל בשבועיים שהתלבטנו עד שהחלטנו- יום חמישי האחרון שהיה פנוי באוקטובר כבר נתפס. הלכנו על יום חמישי ראשון בנובמבר מתוך ידיעה שאין לצפות את מזג האוויר ויש סיכוי לגשם. זה טיפה הוזיל את המחיר, אבל זה גרם קצת לדאגות לפני החתונה והרבה ניסיון למחשבות חיוביות כלפי המרכז המטאורולוגי. זה עבד. שמחנו להתבדות ובסופו של דבר היה מזג אוויר מצויין באותו יום וכל קבלת הפנים והחופה היו בחוץ והיה ממש נעים. בסוף החתונה ירד קצת גשם וחברה באה אליי להראות לי ואמרה שאיזה כיף שחיכו לנו עם הגשם לסוף החתונה ואמרה שזו ברכה.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

האולם


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

קצת בחוץ


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ועוד קצת 
מתה על האווירה הכפרית הזו של האולם


----------



## תותית1212 (17/1/14)

באמת מקום יפה!! 
ואני בדר"כ לא חובבת אולמות, אבל באמת יש משהו כפרי ומחובר יותר לאדמה


----------



## orangeada (17/1/14)

נראה מקום ממש מיוחד! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואולם עדין ויפה


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

Save the Date 
בערך יום אחרי שסגרנו תאריך (אם לא באותו ערב.. חחח) כבר פתחתי אירוע סגור בפייסבוק- שרק החברים שמוזמנים יכולים לראות. עיצבתי בפאוור פוינט תמונה חמודה ושלחתי הזמנות בפייסבוק. כמובן שחשוב מאוד לשלוח רק לאנשים שאתם הולכים להזמין בוודאות! כל מי שהיה ספק אפילו קטן אם נזמין לא קיבל על ההתחלה את ההזמנה לאירוע בפייסבוק. במקביל שלחתי גם מייל לכל המשפחה שאין להם פייסבוק וביקשתי שישמרו את התאריך. לקראת החתונה כל פעם עידכנתי את האירוע בפייסבוק בכל מיני תמונות שלנו, נגיד "על הסט" של צילומי ההזמנות וכמובן באמרות מתרגשות של "עוד חודש".. "עוד שבוע" וכאלה. אבל לא חפרתי יותר מדי, לא לדאוג, זה היה בטוב טעם


----------



## haych (17/1/14)

חמוד ביותר!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

הזמנה 
הכי רצינו הזמנה שקשורה אלינו, אבל לא ממש מצאנו קונספט. חפרתי במלא אתרי הזמנות והכל היה די סטנדרטי. לא ממש רצינו הזמנה עם תמונה שלנו וקצת נקלענו למבוי סתום וכמעט ששכנעתי אותו שנעצב הזמנה סטנדרטית עם פרחים וציפורים (יש לי חולשה להזמנות עם ציפורים, גיליתי את זה בשיטוט האינסופי בחיפוש אחר הזמנה). פתאום באחד האתרים לעיצוב הזמנות נתקלתי בהזמנה חמודה שהזוג הצטלם עם שני קאפקייקס משולבים ידיים, רואים רק את הידיים כזה אז אהבתי את הרעיון ושלחתי לו עידכון שמצאתי רעיון מגניב.

קניתי במיוחד קאפקייקס ב-ILOVECAPCAKES  בדיזינגוף וביקשנו מבת דודה שלי, שיש לה כישרון צילומי טוב, שתצלם אותנו. אני ממש אהבתי שההזמנה קשורה אלינו ובגלל שאני אוהבת לבשל ולאפות זה הסתדר יופי. זה אמנם לא מאוד משמעותי, אבל היה לנו חשוב.
היה לנו קצת משברון עם התמונה של ההזמנה כשיצא שהשערות בידיים של החתן יצאו קצת "איש המערות" למרות שבמציאות הוא רגיל לגמרי.. כמה בנות פה עזרו לי וייעצו (תודה ענקית מגיעה לפיבי הרטי,  nigu2ו-  shirleeey על התמיכה הנפשית והעצות העיצוביות!) ובסוף מישהו מהעבודה עזר לי לרטש קצת בפוטושופ וזה הסתדר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




העיצוב היה די מוכן מראש אז הייתי צריכה בעיקר לבקש שינויים קטנים- עשינו דרך Print 2 Go. האתר שלהם מאוד לא ידידותי, אבל המעצבת שלהם עזרה לי והיו לי מלא בקשות קטנות והיא מילאה את כולן. גם ההדפסה שלהם היתה ממש לא איכותית (המלצה- תבקשו הזמנה אחת לדוגמה לפני שאתם מדפיסים הכל- זה ממש חשוב!), אז בלית ברירה קנינו את העיצוב שלהם והלכנו לפרי פרינט בחולון להדפיס. יצא קצת יותר יקר אבל ההבדל באיכות ההדפסה- שמיים וארץ! קיבלנו שם שירות ממש טוב! ההדפסה יצאה איכותית מאוד וקיבלנו במחיר גם מגנטים להוסיף להזמנה. ממליצה עליהם מאוד. את המעטפות קיבלנו מהאולם. 
קיבלנו הרבה תגובות חיוביות על ההזמנה, ואהבנו אותן נורא.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ומהצד השני


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

על הסט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הצלמת בפעולה


----------



## anastasiar1990 (17/1/14)

ממש יפה!


----------



## haych (17/1/14)

פשוט מהמם


----------



## PooKiPsiT (17/1/14)

קאפקייקס!! 
רעיון מקסים. חבל שראיתי אותו רק עכשיו. לגמרי הייתי גונבת


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (17/1/14)

חמדמד!


----------



## החלפתיניק (18/1/14)

רעיון מתוק!


----------



## soosh1 (19/1/14)

מהמםםםם 
איך בא לי קאפקייקס


----------



## ray of light (19/1/14)

רק שבנות הפורום לא ישמינו בגללי 





מרוב קאפקייקס שיש פה בקרדיטים


----------



## Raspail (19/1/14)

הזמנה נהדרת! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מקורית ומגניבה! והקאפקייקס>>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נראים מעולה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/1/14)

יצא פשוט מקסים! 
מאד אהבתי!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

כלה, שפרי הופעתך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לקראת החתונה החלטתי קצת להשקיע בעצמי מבחינת טיפוח. הקפדתי ללכת לקוסמטיקאית שלי פעם בחודש (במקום פעם בכמה חודשים כמו ברגיל). היא עשתה עבודה טובה ולקראת החתונה הפנים שלי כבר נהיו חלקות (מלבד חצ'קון סורר שאין סיכוי שלא יופיע כמה ימים לפני החתונה – זהו חצ'קון הלחץ כמובן). לקוסמטיקאית שלי קוראים אסנת פרייס והיא מקבלת בזכרון יעקב. היא מדהימה, אני ממש ממליצה עליה. אני אצלה כבר 8 שנים ולא מוותרת על להגיע במיוחד אליה פעם בחודש- חודשיים. 
חוצמזה, בעצת simplicity83 הגעתי לאסתר מעצבת הגבות, אמא של יוליה שיש לה כמה סניפי קוסמטיקה. אסתר מקבלת בסניף בדיזינגוף. הגעתי לאסתר 3 פעמים לפני החתונה והיא עיצבה לי את הגבות ממש טבעי ויפה. היא אמנם קצת יקרה, עולה 100 ש"ח (במזומן בלבד!), אבל מאוד מקצועית.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מניקור- האתגר האמיתי שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בתור כוססת ציפורניים היה לי קצת חששות מכל העניין. חודש לפני החתונה לקחתי את עצמי בידיים- הפסקתי לכסוס וקבעתי לי תור לנאווה- בעצת דניאל ואורן. נאווה מקבלת במספרה בפרישמן והיא עשתה לי לק ג'ל שהחזיק כל פעם שבועיים- שלושה. הלכתי אליה פעמיים לפני החתונה ובסוף החודש כבר היו לי ציפורניים ארוכות והיא עשתה לי פרנץ' לחתונה. מבחינתי זה הישג גדול שהצלחתי לעמוד בו בהצלחה (ולצערי לא החזקתי בהישג הזה הרבה אחרי החתונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## סימהמה (17/1/14)

איזה כיף! אני מנסה בינתיים ללא ההצלחה


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

את צריכה לקבל החלטה 
ופשוט להפסיק! הג'ל ממש ממש עוזר!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מסיבת רווקים- בדרך לחתונה עוצרים באילת 
חברים של החתן החליטו לקחת אותו לסופ"ש באילת בהפתעה! באו אלינו לדירה בשישי בבוקר והעירו אותו בבוקר, אני ארזתי לו תיק מראש ופשוט לקחו אותו מבלי שהוא ידע לאן. היה להם מאוד כיף ושמח. אני דאגתי להכין לכל אחד שקית לדרך עם סנדביץ' והפתעות, והבאתי להם גם מלא נשנושים ופיצוחים למינהם בשקית גדולה שרשמתי עליה "בדרך לחתונה עוצרים באילת". החתן לא שם לב למה שהיה רשום על השקית מרוב שהוא היה באופוריה ולא הבין שהם נוסעים לאילת בהתחלה. רק בדרך הוא קלט...


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מסיבת רווקות ביתית וכיפית 
חברות שלי אירגנו לי מסיבת רווקות מעולה! היינו אצל חברה טובה שהסכימה לארח אותנו, והן עיצבו את הדירה מדהים עם מלא בלונים ולבבות. כולן היו לבושות בורוד וזה היה מגניב. היינו 15 בנות והכינו לי כל מיני משחקים כמו חבילה עוברת, צילמו את החתן ושאלו אותו כל מיני שאלות (הייתי בשוק, ידעתי כמעט הכל ברמה מפחידה!! כנראה זה מה שקורה אחרי שמכירים אחד את השני 6 שנים), ומשחק אדיר של פוקר שהלך ככה: שמו על השולחן תמונה שלי ותמונה שלו. שאלו שאלות כלליות כמו "מי יותר רוצה ילדים?" "מי יותר שוטף את הכלים בבית?" וכל אחת הימרה עליי או על בועז. אני אמרתי את התשובות הנכונות, מי שניצחה קיבלה ז'יטונים ומי שהפסידה- לקחו לה.. המשחק הזה היה מעולה! לא הכרתי אותו לפני וזה ממש היה כיף לכולן. 
כל הערב היה לי מאוד משמח והבנות באמת השקיעו והגיעו מרחוק (משדה בוקר בדרום עד חיפה בצפון). ד"א המסיבה היתה שבועיים לפני החתונה והתיזמון היה לי מעולה, תחילת החגיגות לפני כל הלחץ.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מלא אוכל טעים


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ואפילו לין כלבת הנחייה הגיעה לבקר אותנו 
חברה טובה עוד מתקופת ב"ש


----------



## החלפתיניק (18/1/14)




----------



## haych (17/1/14)

גם אצלי היה את הפוקר! 
ה' משאירה את טביעת ידה


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

חחח גדול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ה' לא מאכזבת!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (17/1/14)

אההההה יששששששש 
כמה חיכתי לרגע הזה


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מתנות לחברות 
נורא היה חשוב לי להביא משהו לחברות שלי שהגיעו לשמוח איתי במסיבת הרווקות. הכנתי להן הפתעה- עציץ תבלינים (נענע, טימין או מרווה) וברכה אישית שכתבתי לכל אחת. את ההשראה לקחתי מהבלוג של מזמינים.
את הצמחים והעציצים קניתי במשתלה ליד ג'לג'וליה. כל צמח עלה לי 5 ש"ח והכלי לעציץ עלה 7 ש"ח. 
לעציץ צירפתי גם שרשרת דגלונים מוואשי טייפ בצבעים שונים- ליפפתי את הוואשי טייפ סביב חוט ברזל דק וגזרתי לצורות שונות. את החוט ברזל חיברתי לשני שיפודים מעץ. על העציץ עצמו הדבקתי גם סרט קרושה דביק שקניתי באינטרנט.
השקעתי די הרבה בברכות אישיות שכתבתי לכל חברה. חילקתי את הדף לכמה נקודות: 
נקודות ציון בחברות שלנו, כשאני נפגשת איתך אז.. ומה אני מאחלת לך. הברכות לקחו לי המון זמן לכתוב בסופו של דבר אבל מבחינתי זה היה שווה את זה. הברכות גם סחטו כמה דמעות על הדרך, כתבתי אותן ממש מהלב. 
החברות כ"כ התלהבו מזה שהן מקבלות מתנה במסיבה, וזה נתן לי הרגשה טובה.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

והברכות


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (17/1/14)

מקסים מקסים! 
בינתיים קרדיטים כל כך כיפיים!


----------



## ronitvas (17/1/14)

מקסים


----------



## יוסי האדום (18/1/14)

וואו! נייס!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

הפתעה- מסיבת רווקות בעבודה! 
חברות שלי בעבודה הפתיעו בענק! יומיים לפני החתונה עוד עבדתי וקבענו ארוחת בוקר עם הצוות במקום בלב ברעננה. הגעתי למסעדה והן קישטו את השולחן עם בלונים, הביאו לי הינומה וזר כלה. כל הבנות הכינו לי אלבום ברכות מגניב ממש, והייתי בשוק מכל התשומת לב, זה ממש לא מובן מאליו! אחרי כל הפינוקים האלו והארוחת בוקר בופה השווה של מקום בלב, חזרנו למשרד וחשבתי שחוזרים לעבודה כרגיל. אבל טעיתי! מסתבר שכל הבנות שנשארו במשרד קישטו את החדר שלי במלא בלונים, הרבה לבבות ומעמד קאפקייקס מטריף שחברה שלי הכינה! הייתי בשוק טוטאלי! הכי לא ציפיתי לכזו השקעה, ומרוב התרגשות כבר התחלתי לבכות. היה ממש שווה ללכת לעבודה יומיים לפני החתונה  זה היה היום של המקווה וזה לגמרי הכניס אותי לאווירה ולהתרגשות. חושבת שהייתי באופוריה באותו יום וזוכרת במעומעם שהסתובבתי עם ההינומה והזר שהן הכינו לי בין המשרדים...


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

והקאפקייקס המדהימים שהכינו לי 
מוטיב חוזר בחתונה


----------



## soosh1 (19/1/14)

שאלת אותם במקרה מאיפה המהממים האלה??


----------



## ray of light (19/1/14)

היא הכינה לבד! 
מוכשרת הבחורה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני חושבת שכל האביזרים מחנות סער בגן שמואל


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

צילומי זוגיות- ענת כהן  ענת כהן היא צלמת וגם אחותו של החתן. אני נורא אוהבת את הסגנון שלה וכ"כ שמחתי שהיא הציעה שהיא תעשה לנו צילומי זוגיות לפני החתונה. זו היתה הכנה טובה לצילומים בחתונה! הצטלמנו באגם ביקום, בביתן אהרון- ממש ליד בית הראשונים וגם בשדרת פיקוסים מהממת, ובשקיעה על החוף במכמורת. היה יום כיפי ומקסים, למרות שזה לא פשוט להצטלם! חזרנו הביתה מעולפים מעייפות ומורעבים!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## NoFi M (17/1/14)

נראה כמו תמונה של פעם 
בקטע טוב כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מקסימים!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## yael rosen (17/1/14)

יפים יפים יפים 
אתם כל כך יפים.
עושה חשק להיות חלק מהזוגיות הזו


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מצחיקה, תודה!!


----------



## ronitvas (17/1/14)

כמה יופי בתמונה אחת! 
שמתם לב שאתם דומים אחד לשני או שרק אני רואה דמיון?


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

את לא הראשונה שאומרת 
נראה לי שאיכשהו נעשינו דומים עם השנים..


----------



## ronitvas (18/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מי מזהה מי מהפורום התחתנה כאן?


----------



## yael rosen (17/1/14)

בית הראשונים? אני מזהה נכון? 
אם כן - אז אני התחתנתי שם


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

תשובה נכונה!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

עם צ'ולה 
הכלבה הכי מתוקה בעולם (לא שלנו)


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ואחרונה חביבה מהצילומי זוגיות.. 
כי אני יכולה להמשיך ככה לנצח..


----------



## Raspail (19/1/14)

מהממים!!!! התמונות מצילומי הזוגיות משגעות!!! 
איזה כיף שצלמת כזו מוכשרת היא במקרה גם קרובת משפחה, מאד נוח!


----------



## ray of light (19/1/14)

תודה רבה! זה ממש נוח וכיפי!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ועוד אני ממש אוהבת את הסגנון צילום שלה, שזה בכלל כיף


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ענייני דת ורבנות


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

צהר! 
כשהתחלנו לברר לגבי מה דרוש לגבי אישור לנישואים, הרבנות ברמת גן התחילו להערים קשיים משום שההורים של בן זוגי התחתנו בחו"ל, הם אמרו שיכול להיות שנצטרך להוכיח יהדות. בן זוגי סירב בתוקף וחשב שזו חוצפה ממדרגה ראשונה. לא רצינו להיכנס לכל התהליך הזה, וחיפשנו אופציות אחרות. דיברנו עם הרב שלנו והוא הציע שנפנה לצהר, בדקנו איתם וקיבלנו אישור להירשם לנישואין. אחרי שנרשמנו בצהר, פתאום קיבלנו עידכון מרבנות רמת גן שאנחנו יכולים להירשם אצלם בלי להוכיח יהדות, תודה באמת... כמובן שהחלטנו להמשיך עם צהר. התהליך מולם היה ממש נחמד, קבענו פגישה אחת עם שני העדים שלנו והשירות שלהם היה מעולה לאורך כל הדרך. היינו מאוד מרוצים מהכל!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מדריכת כלות 
קבעו לי דרך צהר הדרכת כלות עם מישהי מקסימה מגבעתיים בשם דבי נדב. אחרי שחברות שלי הלחיצו אותי עם כל מיני סיפורי אימה מהדרכת כלות, באתי בלי ציפיות בכלל. אבל איך שנכנסתי לביתה הבנתי שדבי מקסימה, היא בנאדם נורא נעים, נורא אוהבת להקשיב והיתה לנו פגישה פשוט כיפית! היא הסבירה לי על המקווה, שאלה אותי על הזוגיות שלנו ועל החתונה ובאמת שיש לי רק דברים טובים להגיד עליה. ממליצה עליה בחום. הפגישה היתה כשעה וחצי, ויצאתי ממנה עם חיוך על השפתיים מרוב שהיה לי כיף.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מקווה 
סבתא שלי גרה בקיבוץ דתי, היא בת 90 והיה חשוב לי לשתף אותה בחוויה. נסעתי יומיים לפני החתונה ביחד עם אמא, הלכנו למקווה של הקיבוץ וסבתא ליוותה אותנו עד הכניסה. היו איתי ממש בסדר ולא דרשו יותר מדי, לא בדקו אותי ואפילו הסכימו לי להיכנס עם לק ג'ל. לא היה נורא, למרות שלא התחברתי בכלל לחוויה.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

רב 
בחרנו ברב שאנחנו מכירים מהקיבוץ של סבתא שלי. כשאביו של החתן היה בתיכון הוא למד בקיבוץ של סבתא שלי והיתה לו משפחה מארחת מהקיבוץ וזו במקרה היתה המשפחה של הרב, כך שזה גם יצא נחמד. הוא היה מאוד נחמד לאורך כל התהליך (כולל ההתחלה שבה רצינו להירשם ברבנות ועשו לנו קצת בעיות שם) והוא זה שהציע לנו ללכת להירשם בצהר. קצת נלחצתי מהחופה, אבל בסופו של דבר הוא העביר חופה מקסימה! לא הייתה ארוכה, והוא דיבר לעניין ויפה מאוד. היינו מאוד מרוצים ממנו!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מלון להתארגנות- רושטילד 71 
מההתחלה לא רציתי להתארגן בדירה שלנו וחיפשתי מלון להתארגנות. יוסי האדום הפנה אותי למלון רוטשילד 71 ב.. רוטשילד, דההה! ערב לפני החתונה ישנתי במלון עם 3 חברות טובות (שאחת מהן היא גם בת דודה). לקחתי שני חדרים- חדר סוויטת רזידנט וחדר רגיל, שהם היו מחוברים ביניהם עם דלת מקשרת. המלון היה מדהים!! העיצוב היה מאלף והשירות היה מעולה. בסוויטה היה מין בר כזה ארוך שזה היה מעולה למאפרת. ממש נהנינו מהמלון, היה מפנק עד לפרטים הקטנים. היה רק משהו אחד שקצת ביאס- בטעות אחד מעובדי המלון נכנס אליי לחדר בחמש בבוקר, וממש נבהלתי.. גם הוא נבהל וסגר מייד את הדלת. כמובן שלא הצלחתי לחזור להירדם אז בקושי ישנתי והייתי ממש עייפה בכל היום של החתונה.
בהשראת הקרדיטים של Aeiona החלטתי גם להזמין קאפקייקס למלון ביום של החתונה כדי שיהיה קצת צבעוני ושמח, וגם כולם התלהבו ואכלו- הצלמים והחברות ואת מה שנשאר הבאנו לעובדים במלון.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

הקאפקייקס!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

פעם שלישית.. קאפקייקס?


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## יוסי האדום (17/1/14)

איזה כיף לשמוע!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

Team Bride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה לי את ה-Best Team Ever. חברות שלי היו מדהימות!! נפגשנו ערב לפני החתונה במלון ואחרי שסיימנו להתלהב מהחדרים המהממים ביופיים יצאנו לארוחת ערב במסעדה איטלקית ברוטשילד- אלורה. 
אכלנו פסטה מעולה, בדרך למלון סחבתי אותן לסופר פארם כי הגרון שלי ממש כאב (טוב שעשיתי את זה כי ביום החתונה לקחתי איזה 5 סטרפסילס מרוב שכאב לי הגרון... בדיעבד- התקררתי מזה שיצאתי מהמקווה עם שיער רטוב והיה קר! תיזהרו!). שתינו למברוסקו ובקושי רצינו ללכת לישון, היה לנו כזה כיף ביחד. 
כשקמנו בבוקר הן פשוט לא הפסיקו לפנק אותי! כל דבר הכי קטן שרציתי הן הביאו לי, הביאו לנו ארוחת בוקר מארומה, דאגו לי בצורה מדהימה וניסו להרגיע אותי כמה שאפשר. האווירה איתן הייתה מעולה, הן היו מדהימות וכיפיות והן גם נורא נהנו במשך היום, אפילו יותר ממני (כי אני הייתי ברוב היום בלחץ מטורף ובקושי תיקשרתי עם העולם). 
הן עזרו לי עם כ"כ הרבה דברים שקשה לי אפילו לחשוב מה הייתי עושה בלעדיהן (עולות לי דמעות מלחשוב על זה וכבר עברו יותר מחודשיים מאז החתונה). הן שיננו את המשימות שלהן עד כדי כך שאפילו לקחו משימות של אנשים אחרים ששכחו אותן (כמו להוריד לי את ההינומה אחרי החופה או לשמור על הטבעת).
ההורים שלנו לא נשארו עד סוף החתונה ובת דודה שלי קיבלה על עצמה את המשימה והאחריות להביא אותנו הביתה בשלום יחד עם הצ'קים. היא ישנה אצלנו בסלון וטיפלה בי גם למחרת שקמתי כמו זומבית והייתי על הפנים.

*מסקנה: נורא חשוב להיות עם אנשים שסומכים עליהם בעיניים עצומות וכאלו שעושים לך המון טוב על הלב ואווירה כיפית. באמת שזכיתי בחברות מדהימות וג'/ ד' שמציצות פה בפורום לפעמים- אם אתן קוראות את זה- אוהבת אתכן הכי בעולם! 

*המלצה: אני הבאתי את המצלמה שלי ובת דודה שלי (זו מצילומי ההזמנות) היתה אחראית על התיעוד עד שהצלמים הגיעו. היא עשתה עבודה טובה וזה יצא מעולה והיתה לי מזכרת נחמדה מהערב שלפני ומהבוקר עם החברות (רוב הצילומים שראיתם עד כה זה ממה שאנחנו צילמנו)

*TEAM BRIDE מטושטשות לבקשתן... מטעמי פרטיות


----------



## haych (17/1/14)

מרגש! נשמע שיש לך חברות מדהימות


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

לגמרי!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

חלוקת אחריות 
טוב, אז מעצם היותי פריק קונטרול שקשה לה לשחרר ואוהבת שהכל בשליטה, עשיתי רשימה של עד הפרט האחרון לכל מיני דברים שאני צריכה עזרה בהם ביום החתונה. נגיד, לעצב את השולחן ברכות, לתלות שרשרת דגלונים על הבר וכו'. מלא משימות כאלה, וכולם זכרו אותן וזה ממש עזר לי בחתונה כי היה לי על מי לסמוך. 
ביקשתי מדוד שלי להיות אחראי שולחנות- הבאתי לו במסודר את כל הרשימות מוזמנים והוא זה שאישר על פתיחת מנות רזרבה. יצא מעולה והדבר היחידי שאני הייתי צריכה לעשות בסופו של דבר זה לחלק את הטיפים בסוף- שברגע של תושייה בסוף הערב שאלתי את המנהל אירוע אם הם קיבלו את הטיפים והוא אמר שלא.. ישר פתחתי את התיק עם הכסף ומצאתי שם את כל המעטפות עם הכסף לספקים ואת הטיפים.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

אישורי הגעה, סידור שולחנות וחנייה 
הרבה מהמוזמנים היו מהמשפחה של החתן, אז המשפחה שלו דאגה לכל האישורים שלהם. המשפחה שלי דאגה לאישורים של הצד שלי, בעבודה חברה עשתה לי אישורי הגעה עם כל החבר'ה (בסוף הגיעו 40 חברים רק מהעבודה שלי והם עשו מלא שמח!), כנ"ל לגבי העבודה של הבן זוג. אני אישרתי עם כל החברים הקרובים ומה שנשאר זה משהו כמו 40 איש לאשר להם הגעה. 
חילקתי את הרשימה בין כמה חברות ותוך יומיים קיבלתי תשובות סופיות. אנשים שאמרו שהם באים והיה לנו בכך ספק- שמנו אותם ברזרבה, מה שהסתבר כמוצדק- כמעט כל מי שלא הגיע- היה ברזרבה מלכתחילה! אז העצה שלי- לכו עם התחושות שלכם! אם מישהו אישר הגעה ויש לכם ספק בכך- שימו אותו כרזרבה. בסוף התחייבנו ל-215 איש והגיעו 221, כך שפתחנו 6 מנות רזרבה סה"כ.

סידור השולחנות היה לא מסובך מדי, התחלתי שבועיים לפני לסדר את השולנות – לפני האישורי הגעה וככל שהתקדם התאריך כל הזמן עידכנתי את הקובץ. היה בסדר גמור. יום לפני החתונה סידרנו את פתקיות ההושבה (זה כבר היה טיפה בלחץ). 
ביום החתונה בשעה 19:00+ פתאום שמתי לב שאין שולחן לפתקיות הושבה וישר ביקשתי מחברה לבדוק את העניין. היא ביקשה מהאחראי באולם והם הביאו שולחן וסידרו את הפתקיות. יש לי הרגשה שטוב ששמתי לב לזה בזמן...
החנייה היתה בתשלום נוסף- מה לעשות, ת"א בכל זאת. החנייה היתה של אחוזת החוף בצמוד לאולם, עשינו איתם הסדר חנייה והם עשו רשימה של כל הרכבים שנכנסו לאירוע והתחשבנו איתם יום אחרי לפי הסיכום עם גדות.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

קישוט לאוטו 
קניתי בכפר גלעדי ערכה לקישוט האוטו ב-40 ש"ח. בנוסף יומיים לפני החתונה כשסיימתי את כל פרוייקטי ה-DIY ואת כל הסידורים לחתונה, ראיתי באינטרנט שלט מגניב של JUST MARRIED- אז חתכתי בריסטולים למשולשים, עיטרתי אותם במפיות דויילי וקשרתי בסרט. חבר של בועז קישט את האוטו ויצאה לנו פיג'ו חמודה וחגיגית


----------



## haych (17/1/14)

סוף סוף! הגיע הזמן שתקבלי את התמונות!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

זר כלה 
בהמלצתה של תותית1212 פניתי ללודמילה מפרחי קוליברי ברמת גן. היא היתה מקסימה, ביקשתי ממנה זר כפרי כזה, צבעוני ונחמד ונתתי לה יד חופשית. היא עשתה לי זר מהמם לדעתי, הוא עלה לי 150 ש"ח והיה שווה לגמרי את ההשקעה. הסתובבתי איתו הרבה בקבלת פנים והלכתי איתו לחופה. בסוף הערב התלבטתי אם לקחת אותו הביתה ובסוף לקחתי והיה לי נחמד לראות אותו עוד כמה ימים בסביבה.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ומקרוב..


----------



## סימהמה (17/1/14)

יוו הוא פשוט מהמם!!


----------



## haych (17/1/14)

זר יפהייפה וגם התמונה


----------



## תותית1212 (17/1/14)

כל כך יפה!!
אני מתמוגגת... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







בא להתחתן שוב בשביל הזר, טוב ובשביל השמלה, ובשביל הצילומים, והאיפור והתסרוקת, ובשביל לבחור טבעת..

אבל האמת! לפעמים בא לי לחזור ללודמילה שתכין לי עוד זר כלה


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

טוב, ברור לך שזה לגמרי בזכותך 
אחרת לא היה סיכוי שהייתי מגיעה אליה


----------



## תותית1212 (18/1/14)

הלוואי שכל כלה תזכה להחזיק את זר חלומותיה


----------



## yael rosen (17/1/14)

שלמות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
איפה הייתה הלודמילה הזו כל חיי????


----------



## shiwii (19/1/14)

מהמם!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

בגדים לחתן 
קננו בזארה את המכנס והז'קט, ובקסטרו את החולצה, עניבה וחגורה. לא רצינו חליפה תואמת אז הלכנו על שילוב צבעים. זה לא היה קל בכלל. ממליצה לקנות הכל באותה החנות כדי לא להיסחב אח"כ עם כל הפריטים כדי לבחון התאמה. סה"כ לא היה הכי פשוט אבל בסוף הוא יצא חתן חתיך, אז זה מה שחשוב. חולצה להחלפה הוא לא רצה, ובאמת לא היה צריך בסופו של דבר.


----------



## haych (17/1/14)

החתנים שלנו באמת יצאו דומים! 
בועז חמוד


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

אמרתי לך


----------



## יוסי האדום (18/1/14)

חתיכי! 
באמת לא מומלץ להסתובב... וזה מבחור שקנה את המעיל והעניבה בקסטרו, עוד קרדיגן בסליו, המכנס ב- H&M ונשאר לי נעליים וחולצה


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

כן- זה לא פשוט! 
אבל אפשרי.. גוד לאק עם הנעליים והחולצה!


----------



## lanit (19/1/14)

מה שאנחנו עשינו 
זה לקחת בחשבון שיהיה צורך להחזיר, ואז חזרנו למחרת לביטול עסקה...
כלומר מראש ללכת לקנות רק כשלמחרת אתה פנוי כדי להחזיר (או אם לא מפריע לך לקבל זיכוי...)


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

תכשיטים


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

עגילים ומסרקיה- טימור שחר 
קניתי עגילים ומסרקיה של טימור שחר (ימי חמישי-שישי ביריד המעצבים בסנטר). 
וידוי: את המסרקיה קניתי שנה לפני החתונה, לפני שהבחור הציע בכלל. פשוט ראיתי אותה, התאהבתי בה ושמרתי אותה בצד בלי לספר לו אפילו. 
היה לי עם טימור סיפור מצחיק. לפני שנתיים קניתי אצלה זוג עגילים ראשון שממש אהבתי. בראש השנה נסעתי צפונה עם המשפחה ובדרך עצרנו בתחנת דלק, עמדנו בתור לשירותים ופגשנו שם אמא ובת. הן הסתכלו עליי ושמו לב לעגילים, ובדיוק אמא שלי שאלה אותי אם הם חדשים, ואמרתי שכן, ואז הן שאלו מאיפה הם- ואמרתי שקניתי בסנטר מדוכן של טימור שחר. הן צחקו ואמרו שהן זיהו אותם מייד- ושהיא קרובת משפחה שלהן. צירוף מקרים שכזה..


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

צמיד- LULU MAY 
את הצמיד קניתי בחנות של LULU MAY באינטרנט. היא עשתה לי צמיד מיוחד במידה שלי (כי לא רציתי להסתובב עם שרשרת הארכה בחתונה) ושלחה לי בדואר רשום.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

איפור ושיער- המלצה חמה על נועה יהונתן המדהימה 
אחד הדברים שהיו לי חשובים זה למצוא מישהי שהיא גם מאפרת וגם מעצבת שיער. בהתחלה הלכתי לניסיון אצל אלינור ברש, אבל לא התחברתי לאיך שהיא איפרה אותי. נראיתי מאוד מבוגרת וגם היא לא התייחסה למבנה העין שלי כמו שצריך והאיפור ממש הקטין את העיניים שלי. זו הפעם הראשונה שאי פעם איפרו אותי בצורה מקצועית אבל בכל זאת הרגשתי שזה לא זה. 

אחרי זה הגעתי דרך הפייסבוק של מאמא צלמים לתמונה של מישהי שאהבתי נורא את התסרוקת שלה. המאפרת היתה מתוייגת בתמונה, קוראים לה נועה יהונתן. נועה היא מאפרת ומעצבת שיער, עובדת בהרבה הפקות, צילומי אופנה, פרסומות ובין השאר מאפרת כלות. קראתי עליה קצת ביקורות טובות באינטרנט וקבעתי איתה איפור ניסיון. וואו, איזה כיף היה להגיע אל נועה! אני לא יודעת להסביר כמה היא בנאדם נעים וכיפי להיות איתו ובנוסף היא סופר מקצועית. באיפור ניסיון הייתי ממש מרוצה, היא איפרה אותי ממש עדין (על כל הפנים ולא רק חצי) ועשתה לי תסרוקת שמתאימה לי בול. האיפור ניסיון עלה 300 ש"ח והתקזז מהסכום הסופי. היא ממש נחמדה ובדיוק הבנאדם שאת רוצה שיהיה איתך ביום החתונה. מקסימה אמיתית.
ביום החתונה נועה הגיעה למלון והיתה מרגיעה נורא. חברות שלי התאהבו בה לגמרי, וגם אמא שלי אמרה שלא יכולתי לבחור טוב יותר. אני מסכימה לגמרי, היא פשוט מעולה! 
השיער החזיק עד סוף החתונה! אני לא האמנתי שזה אפשרי.. בריקודים נהייתי כבר מבריקה אבל זה גם כי לא שמתי את הפודרה שהיא הביאה לי. הייתי מאוד מאוד מרוצה וגם את אמא שלי היא איפרה מהמם בעיניי.  
באותו יום של החתונה נועה טסה לקובה לצילומים, והיא הייתה ממש בסדר והסכימה לאמא שלי לבוא להתארגן אצלה אחה"צ, ממש לפני שהיא היתה צריכה לנסוע לנתב"ג.   אני כבר מחכה שיהיה עוד אירוע במשפחה- בא לי שוב להיות אצל נועה!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מתחילות בהכנות


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

יצא לנו לגמרי במקרה..


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ומתחילים באיפור


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

I'm ready 
Going to be a bride soon...
זוכרת שניסיתי למשוך זמן ולא רציתי ללכת ללבוש את השמלה עדיין.. נלחצתי ממש


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

השמלה 
זה החלק שממנו הכי חששתי. אני עם עודף משקל, ורציתי למנוע מפח נפש ולהגיע למקומות שבהם בכלל לא יהיה לי מה למדוד. לכן פניתי מלכתחילה למעצבים שיש להם גם שמלות במידות גדולות.
הייתי אצל אוהד איתן נורי שיש לו ביחד עם רקל רשף את בריידלישס- קו שמלות שמיועדת לבחורות מלאות. הוא מקסים מקסים, אבל המחירים היו לי יקרים מדי. הייתי גם אצל לימור רוזן, רינה בהיר וליליום. בשום מקום לא ראיתי שמלה בדיוק כמו שאני רוצה, והבנתי שאצטרך כנראה לעצב מאפס. 
חברות שלי המליצו לי בחום על רן צוריאל. יש לו סטודיו מהמם בפלורנטין, וביקרתי גם אותו. הבהרתי לו מה התקציב שלי מלכתחילה. מדדתי כמה סגנונות וזה היה כבר בשלב שידעתי מה אני רוצה פחות או יותר. הוא מקסים ממש, המחירים שלו גם הגיוניים והוא ממש בא לקראתי, החלטתי לסגור איתו על המחיר שביקשתי והתחלנו בתהליך.
המדידות היו אחלה. צורי מדהים, יש לו עין מקצועית ופשוט עיצבנו ביחד את השמלה מאפס והוא ייעץ וגם נתן לי להחליט לבד על הרבה דברים. תוך 5 מדידות השמלה היתה מוכנה. אני לא אגיד שהשמלה היתה ממש מושלמת כי בגב היא היתה מונחת קצת פחות טוב- היו כפלים בבד (שגיהוץ לא עזר להם) והיא לא ישבה פיקס ונוצרה לי טיפה גיבנת כזו בגב (כי היא לא ישבה מושלם בדיוק על הגוף). אמרתי לו את זה במדידה האחרונה אבל כבר לא היה לי כוח להתעסק עם זה ופשוט השלמתי עם העובדה שזה ככה ולא יהיה מושלם. (הערה של החתן- הוא עשה עבודה מצויינת)

*בתמונה- הצלמים לקחו את השמלה לטיול קטן במלון


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

בונה מתח...


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ועוד קצת... 
מנסה לשחזר למה לעזאזל שמתי את ההינומה בהתארגנות.. כנראה שעשינו ניסוי איך מורידים אותה בזמן אמת אחרי החופה


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## תותית1212 (17/1/14)

מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (את+והשמלה)


----------



## orangeada (18/1/14)

שמלה מהממת!! ואת קורנת


----------



## soosh1 (19/1/14)

ממש יפה!!


----------



## Raspail (19/1/14)

את מהממת!!! והשמלה יפייפיה 
ומחמיאה! וממש אהבתי את הסגנון, מקסים!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ומרחוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כי זה יותר מחמיא..


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

סנדלים 
קניתי סנדלים של שני בר בצבע ניוד, ולגיבוי סנדלים בנעלי מרקו. בנוסף קניתי בהרצל ברמת גן כפכפים לבנים לגיבוי בחנות של פעם. בסוף הסנדלים של שני בר היו מעולים! לא הייתי צריכה בכלל להחליף מרוב שהם היו נוחים! כל הערב רקדתי איתן ולמחרת בכלל לא כאבו לי הרגליים.. קטע. ממש אוהבת אותם והם הולכים להיות לי שימושיים בקיץ הקרוב


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ותמונה קצת יותר ברורה 
חברה שלי הרגה אותי כשהיא הגדירה אותן כסנדלים בגזרת חוטיני


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

המפגש!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ופה רואים גם את התסרוקת


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

טוב, יצאנו למקדימים?


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

Crazy love


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

Dance tonight 
הצלם ניסה לשחרר אותנו מהקיפאון


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

לו הייתי רוטשילד...


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

הידעת את הדרך 
אל בית אהובתי..


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

שברי את הטלוויזיה ובואי נלך לישון 
התארחנו בחנות של רוני קנטור


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

כבר לילה בואי נשאר 
מה נישאר? צריך ללכת להתחתן!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/1/14)

התמונות שלכם מקסימות ומיוחדות! 
כל הכבוד על בחירת הלוקיישנים. 
אהבתי גם את הצבעים והתאורה.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

כך יום יום אחר הצהריים מאחורי וילון תחרה לבן


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

נעים עכשיו 
אני עוצמת את העיניים 
וזה נעים, נעים עכשיו..


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

All You Nees is Love


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

Love, Love- Love is all you need


----------



## יש לי עיניים בגב26 (21/1/14)

שאלונת.. 
קודם כל אתם מהממים!
מאיפה השלט ההורס הזה????

בא לי גם!


----------



## ray of light (21/1/14)

תודה! הנה הלינק:  https://www.etsy.com/il-en/transaction/152687794?ref=fb2_tnx_title

היא ממש חמודה המוכרת, וביקשתי ממנה בצבע טורקיז במיוחד  
אני אישית שלחתי לארה"ב והביאו לי משם, אבל היא יכולה לשלוח גם לארץ


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

קרן שמש מאוחרת..


----------



## yael rosen (17/1/14)

priceless
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זכיתם בזכרונות שעטופים כל כך יפה


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ערב של יום בהיר 
יש אחת שמחכה לי 
היא תאיר לי את פני 
היא תצבע לי את הקשת 
ותדליק לי את חיי. 

ביום כזה אני רואה 
ערב של יום בהיר ושיר בא לי 
ביום כזה אני רואה 
ערב של יום בהיר יש לי שיר.


----------



## סימהמה (17/1/14)

אחחח כמה חבל שהוא תפוס בתאריך שלנו... 
הצילומים פשוט מ-ה-מ-מ-י-ם!!


----------



## ronitvas (17/1/14)

אני מתה!!! 
מתה על התמונות ועל השירים שמצורפים.
שרה לי בהנאה עם כל תמונה


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

פרופס ואביזרים 
הכנתי בעצמי קצת פרופס עם לבבות, שיא הקיטש, בסוף בקושי הצטלמנו איתם. 
את שאר הדברים נורא התלבטתי אם להכין בעצמי אבל בסוף החלטתי לקנות, בשל עצלנות וחוסר זמן: 
קניתי באתר ETSY שלט שרשום עליו : All You Need Is Love
וקניתי גם שלטוני גיר קטנים שאפשר לרשום עליהם עם גיר מה שרוצים (מומלץ לקנות גם את ה"טוש" גיר- הוא ממש נוח וכותב יפה):


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ואי אפשר בלי שרשרת דגלונים


----------



## AddIn (19/1/14)

הם למכירה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אשמח לקנות ממך יד-שניה את שלטוני הגיר.


----------



## ray of light (19/1/14)

האמת שבדיוק היום 
אחות שלו ביקשה שאביא לה את כל הפרופס שנשארו כי היא צריכה את זה לצילומי חתונות- אז הבטחתי לה כבר, סורי


----------



## AddIn (19/1/14)

יש מצב להשאלה/השכרה? 
החתונה שלנו בעוד 3 שבועות.
אם זה מתאים זה יהיה מעולה!


----------



## ray of light (19/1/14)

בודקת לך 
ארשום לך בפרטי


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

עיצוב וחופה 
פרה אדומה היא חברת העיצוב שעובדת עם גדות. התאהבנו בחופת הבמבוק שהם מציעים. בהתחלה חשבנו שניקח מהם רק את החופה ואת שאר הדברים נעצב בעצמנו, כאשר בפגישה הראשונה עם מישהי שעובדת שם לא הצלחנו להבהיר את הסגנון שאנחנו רוצים ויצאנו משם בתחושה שלא הכי מקשיבים לנו. אז התחלתי לחפש מעצבים אחרים, אבל המחירים היו לנו יקרים מדי אז החלטנו לעשות עצמאית, אבא של החתן חקלאי לשעבר ומכיר מגדל פרחים שהיה עושה לנו מחיר טוב. 
התקשרתי לאלון הבעלים של פרה אדומה בשלב שכבר הגעתי להחלטה שנעצב בעצמנו את רוב הדברים והוא היה נורא נחמד והציע שניפגש כדי לראות מה אפשר לעשות בכל זאת. 
נפגשנו איתו והוא זרם עם הסגנון שהצענו ונתן לנו תחושה אחרת לגמרי. ממש נכנסנו איתו לכל הפרטים הקטנים, הראתי לו תמונות של העיצוב שאני רוצה והוא היה קשוב וזרם עם כל הבקשות. הוא סיכם את זה שאני רוצה בעצם לעשות חתונה אביבית אבל בחורף!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



סגרנו איתו דיל של חופת במבוק, עיצוב קבלת פנים ועיצוב שולחנות במחיר הגיוני לגמרי. גם הוספנו שביל עששיות בדרך לחופה. העיצוב בעיניי היה מקסים! כפרי ושמח ובדיוק מה שרציתי!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

הייתי מוכנה לגור בחופה כזו!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

אין לי מילים


----------



## סימהמה (17/1/14)

מושלם!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ומפיות סגולות כמובן... 
כי איך אפשר בלי הצבע האהוב עליי...


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

קבלת פנים 
היה לנו חשוב להיות בקבלת פנים, והיה ממש כיף ונחמד לראות כ"כ הרבה אנשים שאנחנו מכירים. זה היה זמן טוב להגיד שלום לכולם, להצטלם ואני חושבת שזה גם הרגיע אותי מאוד לקראת החופה. ממש נהניתי וכ"כ לא רציתי שייגמר עד כדי כך שכשרצו לסיים ולקרוא לחופה ביקשתי שיחכו עוד כמה דקות...


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

שולחן ברכות 
קניתי כל מיני כרטיסי ברכה, טושים ועטים וביקשתי שישימו שולחן לברכות ליד הכספת. באולם הם לא הכי התלהבו מהצבעוניות יתר של העמדה ואמרו לי שזה יותר מדי בת מצווש! בהתחלה הם ביקשו לשים את השולחן בתוך האולם, אבל אני התעקשתי לשים את זה בחוץ ליד הכספת כדי שיוכלו לרשום ברכות בהתחלה של האירוע. בעצם במבט לאחור- לא התעקשתי, אבל בסוף חברות שלי ביקשו שוב אז הם כבר השתכנעו מאיתנו. אנשים רשמו לנו הרבה ברכות יפות. לדעתי זה היה ממש מוצלח. קיבלתי מלא פידבקים על זה אחרי החתונה, ממש התלהבו מהעמדה וקיבלנו הרבה ברכות כיפיות ומצחיקות, כתבו לנו לכל אורך הערב, גם כל מיני ברכות שנכתבו תחת שכרות, שזה מצחיק לאללה. 
ברגעים אלו ממש חברה טובה מכינה לנו אלבום ברכות מהכל שיהיה לנו למזכרת


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## orangeada (18/1/14)

נראה מאוד אלגנטי ולגמרי לא בת מצוש!


----------



## soosh1 (19/1/14)

הכי לא בתמצווש 
ממש אישי ויפה!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

סלסלה לשירותים! 
הכנתי לבנות סלסלה בשירותים עם כל מיני הפתעות חמודות- על הדיאודרנט כתבתי "צריכה חיזוק?", על הקיסמים רשמתי "נתקעה לך חסה בשיניים?", על הסיכות ביטחון רשמתי "ליתר ביטחון". קניתי גומיות וסיכות לשיער. הבנות התלהבו מזה. שידרגתי גם את השירותים עם סבוני ידיים של סבון של פעם שקניתי במבצע, כי השירותים היו צריכים קצת חיזוק וטאץ' נוסף. 
חבל שלא צילמו!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

כניסה לחופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בחרנו להיכנס ביחד לחופה. ההורים של שנינו גרושים ולא רצינו ליצור מתחים מיותרים וגם נראה לנו הכי נחמד להיכנס שנינו יחד ופחות יוצר לחץ. זו היתה החלטה נכונה בשבילנו. (הערה של החתן: זו ממש היתה החלטה נכונה, טוב שעשינו ככה). 
בחרנו בשיר חיים פשוטים של עידן רייכל (בקישור תעבירו לדקה ותתחילו משם). שיר מהאלבום החדש. התאהבתי בו בהופעה ובועז הסכים סופסוף לשיר שהצעתי (אחרי הרבה מחשבות על כל מיני אופציות). בכניסה לחופה הוא התחיל מהרגע שהתחילו המילים.. 

ביום שכל הרחובות יהיו לטובתנו,
יהיו שם בשבילנו ולא של אחרים,
גם אנחנו אז נוכל לצאת שלובי ידיים,
לראות אז מעלינו שמים נקיים.

ואת, עכשיו את לא יודעת,
אבל אני שמעתי יש חיים טובים,
שכל האנשים חיים בלי פחד
ונשארים ביחד, חיים פשוטים.

ביום שכל הרחובות יהיו לטובתנו,
נוכל לצאת בערב לראות רק כוכבים,
גם אנחנו אז נוכל לראות אז בעצמנו
את מה שלא הכרנו מעבר לגדר.

ואת, עכשיו את לא יודעת,
אבל אני שמעתי יש חיים טובים,
שכל האנשים חיים בלי פחד 
ונשארים ביחד, חיים פשוטים...


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מתרגשים נורא


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

חופה 
אז מי שעקב אחרי בפורום יודע שהחופה מבחינתי היתה האישו הגדול ביותר בכל עניין החתונה. כל חיי בערך לא הצלחתי לדמיין את עצמי הולכת לחופה מול כל כך הרבה אנשים. יש לי פחד קהל רציני וזה נתפס מבחינתי כאירוע כ"כ מלחיץ שלא ממש ידעתי איך אני אצליח להתמודד איתו. תמיד זה נראה לי טקס ארוך ובלתי נגמר והיה לי קשה לדמיין את עצמי במצב הזה. במהלך החודש אחרי ההצעה דיסקסנו על לעשות חתונה קטנה ומופרדת- לעשות טקס חופה קטן עם משפחה קרובה וחברים בחצר של ההורים ובנפרד לעשות מסיבת חתונה לכל שאר האורחים. שקלנו את זה ביחד עם המשפחות, ובסופו של דבר הגעתי להחלטה שאני מספיק אמיצה (הערה של החתן: זה פשוט הודחק עד הרגע האחרון...) ושאוכל לעמוד בחופה מול כולם- והחלטנו לעשות אירוע רגיל. פה ושם במהלך ההכנות עלו לי מחשבות של "למה אני עושה את זה לעצמי" ופחדתי שאני שמה את עצמי במצב שלא אצליח להתמודד איתו ושחס וחלילה לא אהיה בסופו של דבר Runaway Bride...

אבל, במבט לאחור אני מאוד שמחה שקיבלנו את ההחלטה הזו בסופו של דבר! כשהגיע הרגע ללכת לחופה בכלל לא הייתי לחוצה (נראה לי שהייתי יותר רגועה מהחתן עצמו שבכלל אין לו פחד קהל), היה לי בסדר גמור ואפילו די נחמד. זכרתי את העצה של דניאל ואורן וביקשתי מחברות טובות לעמוד ממש ליד החופה במקום שאראה. החופה היתה משהו כמו 12 דקות אז הצלחתי לראות את כולם במהלך הזמן הזה, וכשרואים פנים מוכרות בקהל זה די מרגיע. 

עשיתי הרבה עבודה מכינה מחשבתית, ראיתי סרטון באינטרנט של פסיכולוגית רפואית בשם קלי מק'גוניגל שמסבירה איך לחץ יכול להיות חיובי מתוך המודעות שהוא תורם לנו לתפקוד במצב שנתפס כמלחיץ ותכננתי להשתמש במחשבה הזו תוך כדי החופה (בסוף בכלל לא הגעתי לזה כי לא הייתי צריכה). חוצמזה, תכננתי לחשוב על סיטואציה מלחיצה יותר שהייתי בה במהלך החיים ולהגיד לעצמי שאם הצלחתי לעמוד בזה, אז החופה זה קטן עליי (גם בזה בסוף לא השתמשתי).
אז לכל הכלות הלחוצות- מהחופה ובכלל: תכינו את עצמכן מחשבתית ותחשבו מחשבות חיוביות שאתן מסוגלות לעמוד בסיטואציה הזו ושאם אתן בלחץ זה טוב ותורם ליכולת שלכן לתפקד באותו הרגע.

כמה מילים לגבי ההינומה- מראש סיכמתי עם הרב שאני רוצה להוריד את ההינומה כאשר אמא משקה אותי ביין. היה לי כ"כ חם בתוך ההינומה שפשוט התחלתי להזיע וממש רציתי להוריד אותה כבר. כשאמא השקתה אותי ביין הוא אמר לה שהיא תוריד לי לרגע את ההינומה, אני זוכרת שחשבתי באותו רגע- שום רגע, זה לתמיד!!! ואמרתי לה להוריד לגמרי. אז יכולתי שוב לנשום.. אז חוץ מזה שזה טוב בשביל התמונות להוריד את ההינומה בשלבים התחלתיים של הטקס- זה טוב גם בשביל החום, למי שסובלת מחום כמובן...


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

תשל"כ!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

טבעת נישואין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קנינו טבעת רק בשבילי, הסתובבנו בג'קסון והיה בסדר מבחינת הצפיפות (הערה של החתן: היה ג'ונגל- לא מומלץ) למרות שזה היה בערב חג, אבל לא מצאתי את עצמי שם בכל זאת. 
חיפשתי באינטרנט ובפורום וראיתי את הטבעות של נטע וולפה, ומאוד אהבתי. היא בדיוק פירסמה בפייסבוק שהולך להיות מבצע סתיו, וחיכיתי בסבלנות שהוא יתפרסם. הטבעת שהכי אהבתי שלה (טבעת עלים) היתה בהנחה כחלק מהמבצע, ואחרי התלבטות בחנות בין כמה טבעות שאהבתי החלטתי ללכת על טבעת העלים, בזהב צהוב.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

והטבעת שלו...


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

שבירת כוס! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
יש לנו טעם מוזיקלי ממש שונה. לא הצלחנו להתפשר בעניין הזה כ"כ.. נורא רציתי את אני שוב מתאהב של גידי גוב אבל הוא לא הסכים להתפשר.
בחרנו בסוף בשיר Shine On של RIO. 
שיר שני אחרי שבירת הכוס- Accidently Inlove של Counting Crows (מתה עליו!)


----------



## סימהמה (17/1/14)

תמונה מקסימה!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

דיג'יי 
נראה לי שהחלק הכי קשה לבחור בחתונה זה את הדיג'יי. כל שאר הדברים הם מוחשיים ואפשר לראות דוגמאות לפני, אבל לבחור דיג'יי זה לא קל. ביקשנו המלצות מחברים וכך הגענו לדיג'יי שלנו- אסף הרטל. לפניו פגשנו עוד 2 דיג'איים אחרים, אבל פחות התחברנו אליהם. אסף היה סבבה לגמרי, אני נהניתי מהמוזיקה ושמעתי מהרבה חברים שלי שהם נהנו ואהבו את המוזיקה. אני הייתי הכלה אז לא חושבת שאני הכי אובייקטיבית כי גם אם היו שמים לי אום כולתום הייתי מתלהבת! בכל מקרה, קיבלתי תגובות חיוביות וחלק זכרו אפילו את השם שלו כי ממש התלהבו ממנו. 
הוא זכר איזה שירים ביקשנו שיהיו ולא יהיו- וכשמישהו בא לבקש ממנו את "אין מקום אחר" של משינה- שמראש אמרתי שאין מצב שיהיה אותו בחתונה שלנו- הוא שאל אותי אם אני מאשרת (כמובן אמרתי שלא. שונאת את השיר הזה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
היו שני דברים קטנים שהפריעו לנו שאני לא בטוחה שקשורים אליו אלא יותר להגברה של המקום- בהתחלה בקבלת פנים לא חושבת שהיתה מוזיקה כל הזמן, לפחות לא שאני שמתי לב. ודבר שני- בדרך לחופה חיכינו איזה שתי דקות עד שהוא שם את השיר של החופה, וזה היה שתי הדקות הארוכות בחיי – עם כל הלחץ, כל הזמן אמרתי למנהל אירוע- יאללה- בוא נלך כבר.. 
עוד משהו קטן – כשנכנסנו רצינו ישר להתחיל ריקודים ולקח לו קצת זמן להתארגן על עצמו ולשים שיר ראשון של הריקודים. בינתיים הקפצנו שוטים בבר עם החברים. 
בגדול היינו מרוצים ואני מבחינתי אהבתי את המוזיקה ואת השירים שלא- ביקשתי ממנו להחליף תוך כדי השיר. בסוף האירוע הוא כיבה את המוזיקה רק אחרי שביקשתי ממנו מפורשות לכבות כשראיתי שכבר כולם רוצים לסיים. המחיר שהוא נתן לנו היה ממש הגון וטוב.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ריקודים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אחרי החופה רקדנו משהו כמו רבע שעה- עשרים דקות. חלק מהאורחים כבר ישבו לאכול וזה ויסת את הלחץ על המזנונים. אחרי זה כולם אכלו ואחרי הקטעים האמנותיים חזרנו לריקודים, ואני חושבת שלא ירדתי מהרחבה אפילו לרגע בזמן הריקודים. המוזיקה היתה לי כיפית ונחמדה. היו לנו הרבה צעירים על הרחבה והמבוגרים בקושי באו לרקוד משום מה (חלק אמרו לי שהרחבה היתה קטנה מדי ומפוצצת בצעירים ולכן הם לא התקרבו, אבל הייתי כ"כ בתוך הריקודים שלא שמתי לב לכלום. החתן יצא מדי פעם מהרחבה וייצג אותנו בכבוד עם האורחים.
המלצה: גם אם הריקודים הם בתוך אולם ממוזג, בחורף, תבקשו שישימו על הרחבה שני מאווררים – אחד מכל צד. אמנם היה מזגן באולם, אבל זה לא הספיק והמאווררים הצילו את כל הרוקדים למיניהם. אם הם לא נחוצים פשוט משאירים אותם מכובים וזהו. ממליצה בחום, או יותר נכון בקור


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

הפתעה של החברים והמשפחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני זו שבד"כ אחראית על להכין סרטונים/ מצגות ושלל הפתעות לחבר'ה, אז חשבתי שבטח יעשו לנו משהו. היו לנו שני סרטונים מרגשים בחתונה. חברים שלי חיברו מילים לשיר "העיקר זה הרומנטיקה" והכינו מצגת מהממת ושרו בלייב עם מיקרופונים. היה מקסים ומרגש וזה היה הקטע היחידי שבכיתי בחתונה מרוב התרגשות. 
המשפחה הכינה מצגת עם תמונות ילדות (מביך), תמונות עכשוויות (סבבה) וסרטוני וידאו של ברכות של המשפחה (עדיף בהרבה מברכות בלייב בעיני). היה מושקע ומוצלח. (הערה של החתן- אף אחד לא שמע כלום מהברכות של המשפחה והיה מזעזע) 
התלבטתי נורא אם לשים כאן קישור לסרטון של החברים, אבל החלטתי שזה יותר מדי אישי וגם כולל תמונות שלהם ולא בא לי לפרסם את זה לכל העולם. אין לי בעייה לשלוח לינק בפרטי, אז מי שרוצה לראות את הסרטון- תכתבו לי ואשלח לכם בהודעה פרטית לינק לסרטון ביוטיוב. מאז החתונה ראיתי אותו איזה 20 פעמים, הוא כזה כיפי ושמח וזה ממש עושה לי טוב.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

קשקושים לרחבה 
לא הכי מתה על כל הקשקושים לרחבה. קניתי בקטנה בכפר גלעדי- בעיקר זוהרים, קצת עניבות עם נצנצנים, קשתות עם לבבות. עלה לי סה"כ 180 ש"ח ולגמרי הספיק לדעתי.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

בר 
ממש לא היינו מרוצים מהבר ומכל היחס שלהם. הבר שעובד עם גדות הוא צ'ירס בר. מההתחלה לא הלך לנו טוב מולם, הם היו מאוד לא מאורגנים והיה איזה בלגן מבחינת הצעת המחיר שנתנו לנו שלא ממש בא לי להיכנס אליו עכשיו. בכל מקרה, בסוף סגרנו איתם חבילת אלכוהול חוץ + שידרוג וויסקי+ עמדת למברוסקו+ משקאות אנרגיה. אנחנו הבאנו 6 ון גוכים בכל מיני טעמים (הספיקו לגמרי), 3 פיג'לינג (השתמשו רק באחד) ו-1 וודקה איכותית נקייה (שתו שלושת רבעי בקבוק).


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

האנטריקוט שהתחפש לטלה 
כבר שיתפתי בסיפור הזה באחד הסכמ"שים, אבל אני משתפת שוב:
כשהגענו לאולם בערב החתונה הגישו לנו סטייק אנטריקוט מעולה שעליו סגרנו בתפריט. שמחנו ואמרנו לעצמנו "איזה כיף שהוא כ"כ טעים כמו שזכרנו". אני זוכרת שממש שמחתי לגלות את זה והתלהבתי מזה שהולכים להגיש אותו באירוע. 
בסוף האירוע קיבלנו הביתה כמה חמגשיות עם אוכל שנשאר, ובין השאר קיבלנו סטייקים אחרים, שלא מזכירים בכלל את הסטייק אנטריקוט שסגרנו עליו. לא ממש ייחסנו לזה חשיבות, ואמרנו- טוב בטח נשאר להם מאיזה אירוע והביאו לנו שאריות. לא חשבנו שזה קשור לחתונה שלנו. היה לו טעם שונה והיתה לו עצם כזו ושומן, בדיעבד מסתבר שזה היה צלעות טלה.  
תוך כדי זה פתאום אח שלי אומר לי- שהסטייק שהגישו בחתונה לא היה בדיוק כמו זה שהגישו לנו לפני האירוע.. לא ממש חיברתי עדיין שום דבר.. עד שחזרתי לעבודה- וחברה שלי סיפרה לי שבתחילת האירוע איך שפתחו את המזנונים הגישו סטייק אנטריקוט מעולה ואחרי רבע שעה-עשרים דקות הם החליפו אותו בסטייק מסוג אחר- זה עם העצם. אז כבר התחלתי לחבר 1+1, התחלתי לתחקר ולשאול אנשים ספציפית על הסטייק והרבה אמרו לי שבאמת אכלו את הסטייק עם העצם ולא את האנטריקוט. 
אחרי מחקר מעמיק בעניין הגענו למסקנה שהגישו את האנטריקוט בתחילת האירוע כשפתחו את המזנונים, ואחרי זמן  לא רב (משהו כמו רבע שעה- עשרים דקות) החליפו בסטייק שונה. 
מה שלא בסדר מבחינתי זה שאף אחד לא עידכן אותנו במהלך האירוע שנגמר האנטריקוט, ובעצם סתם ניסו להחליק את זה ששינו את התפריט ללא הסכמתנו. 
האולם טען שהם החליטו לצ'פר אותנו ולהגיש בנוסף לאנטריקוט גם צלעות טלה, אבל אם אתם שואלים אותי זה לא היה בנוסף אלא במקום..וכאן הבעייה. לא עשינו עם זה שום דבר, אבל סתם חשבתי שכדאי לדעת למי שמתחתנ/ת שם.

חוץ מהסיפור הספציפי הזה היינו סופר מרוצים מהמקום ומהאולם.. הוא היה ממש טוב מכל שאר הבחינות. קיבלנו גם עמדת המבורגרים שהיתה ממש על הרחבה ובכלל לא שמתי לב אליה אבל שמעתי שכמה אורחים אכלו. וכמו שרשמתי מקודם- זו התמונה היחידה שיש של האוכל- אז מה, לא נצרף אותה?


----------



## JewelStone88 (18/1/14)

לא יודעת אם הייתי מתמרמרת על זה כל כך 
צלעות טלה זה טעים ושווה כמעט אם לא בדיוק כמו אנטריקוט.
גם במחיר אגב אם אני לא טועה...
זה שעשו את זה בלי לידע אתכם זאת פשלה, אבל צלעות טלה בחתונה?  שווה!


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

יכול להיות 
אני אישית לא אוהבת, אבל באמת זה שעשו על דעת עצמם בלי לשאול/ ליידע - זה מה שעיצבן אותנו


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מתנות לאורחים- חליטות תה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, אז מההתחלה חשבתי על זה שבא לי להכין מתנות לאורחים. רק שלא ידעתי מה. רציתי רעיון מקורי, התחלתי לחשוב על כל מיני רעיונות כמו לוח שנה עם מתכונים, אריזת צנצנות עם חומרי גלם לעוגיות ועוד שלל רעיונות מקוריים שנפסלו מסיבות כאלו ואחרות. ביקשתי קצת הצעות מחיר מכל מיני ספקים שמצאתי, אבל הכל היה נראה לי כזה סתמי- לא רציתי משהו שקשור לסוכריות נגיד, או מתנה בלי משמעות בכלל. אני לא ממש זוכרת איך, אבל פתאום עלה לי רעיון לעשות מתנה שקשורה לחורף- חליטת תה! 
ישר פניתי ל- Raspail כדי לקבל השראה והיא אכן שמחה לעזור לי ונתנה מלא רעיונות איך לארוז את החליטה, עם כל מיני עצות וטיפים. התחלתי לחקור באינטרנט, וזה כ"כ בער לי לבדוק את העניין עד שלקחתי חצי יום חופש מהעבודה, נסעתי לדרום ת"א- קניתי ב"עדן אריזות" (בקיבוץ גלויות) קופסאות חמודות לחליטה שעלו לי 1.17 ש"ח + צלופנים ואז הלכתי לשוק לוינסקי וחיפשתי חנות עם חליטות תה. הגעתי לחנות תבלינים מקסימה שנקראת "ארמה קפה". הבעלים ציון היה נורא נחמד, חישבנו ביחד כמה קילו אצטרך לפי גודל הקופסה ומס' המוזמנים וקניתי 2.5 קילו של חליטת תה ירוק, לימונית, לואיזה, ורדים וקמומיל. 
הייתי כ"כ מאושרת וגייסתי חברה טובה למאמץ. ישבנו ביום שבת שבועיים לפני החתונה- אני, בועז והחברה- והכנו 250 קופסאות של חליטות. עיצבתי פתקית תודה שקשרנו לקופסה עם סרט, ומדבקת הוראות הכנה. לא יודעת מה הייתי עושה בלי החברה – זו היתה עזרה ענקית. שלושתנו ביחד תקתקנו 250 קופסאות ב5 שעות. הרגשנו כמו פועלי ייצור בסופו של יום.
במהלך החתונה דיילת חילקה את המתנות ביציאה מהאולם, אנשים התלהבו מהמתנה וקיבלתי סמסים אחרי החתונה שהחליטה טעימה. את מה שנשאר חילקנו לחברים בעבודה שלא הגיעו לחתונה.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

חליטות או לא להיות!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## soosh1 (19/1/14)

מאוהבת בחליטות האלה!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

ברכות אקסטרא מיוחדות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כיף לקבל ברכות, אבל תחשבו כמה כיף לקבל ברכות כאלו מושקעות!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)




----------



## Raspail (19/1/14)

כמה מדליק!


----------



## yaelik10 (19/1/14)

איזו יצירתיות


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

הבוקר שאחרי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז בחתונה שתיתי קצת יותר מדי ממה שאני רגילה, ואחרי שעתיים של שינה קמתי בחמש בבוקר עם בחילה נוראית. לא הצלחתי לחזור לישון עד כמה שניסיתי, אז פשוט התחלתי לספור את הצ'קים.. כשהבעל התעורר ב-8 בבוקר כבר סיימתי לספור הכל. הייתי כבר כמו זומבית, ניסיתי לישון שוב אבל כנראה מרוב אדרנלין והתרגשות פשוט לא הצלחתי להירדם, אז שוב קמתי והרגשתי על הפנים. בקושי תיפקדתי ומרוב ייאוש שלא הרגשתי טוב פשוט התחלתי לבכות. אחרי זה הלכנו להיפגש עם המשפחות לצהריים, ורק אחרי שחזרנו הצלחתי לישון סופסוף ולחזור להיות עצמי.


----------



## rivkuntz (17/1/14)

קודם כל - קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דבר שני - 
נראה לי שהתחתנו באותה חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם אני.... לא רזה, וגם לא הייתה אותה בעיה עם השמלה,
בחרנו מקום מאוד דומה לשלכם,
החתן שלי היה לבוש דומה בצורה כמעט מחשידה לחתן שלך,
אפילו היו לי שלטי גיר לרחבת הריקודים!!

ובכלל,
נראה שיש לנו טעם ממש דומה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, למה אני עונה דווקא בהודעה הזו? כי זה בדיוק מה שקרה לי - "ישנתי" בערך שעה וחצי, קמתי הרבה לפני החתן וסיימתי את אקסל הצ'קים עוד לפני שהוא קם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מחשיד!!!
סתם,
כיף למצוא קרדיטים משובחים כ"כ


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

עכשיו ראיתי 
באמת אותו קו.. אפילו גם אני הייתי אצל אוהד איתן נורי.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיהיה הרבה מזל טוב!


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

מיני ירח דבש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז בערב, אחרי היום הזוועתי שעבר עליי, נסענו לצפון למושב אבירים לצימר "בקתת הנוף". המלצה שלי- לא לקבוע את הצימר ליום אחרי החתונה! יצאנו מהמרכז רק בשמונה בערב והגענו לצימר ב11 וחצי בלילה, אחרי שהאוטו שלנו עוד החליט לעשות בעיות בדרך והיינו צריכים לקחת רכב חלופי. קחו לכם יום להירגע אחרי החתונה ולעכל הכל- ורק אז תסעו, בעיניי לפחות. 
בכל מקרה הצימר הזה הוא הכי שווה שאי פעם היינו בו. מדהים ביופיו, נוף חורש מהמם, מבודד לגמרי, מלא פינוקים וחשיבה על הפרטים הכי קטנים, כמו שאני אוהבת. עלה לנו 1100 ללילה ולקחנו 2 לילות. טיילנו בראש הנקרא ואכלנו במסעדה "מורל בגליל" שהיתה מעולה! ממליצה ממש. דינה המארחת היתה מקסימה והצימר הזה מפנק ברמות אחרות.


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

הצלחתי סופסוף להגיע לסיכום! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה יצא ארוך משחשבתי!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז ככה, היה לי מאוד כיף לארגן את החתונה, מאוד כיף בחתונה עצמה וגם מאוד כיף אחריה:

**אירגון:* תקופה נחמדה של 4 חודשים הספיקה לנו בול לכל ההתארגנויות. אני נורא אוהבת לחקור כל דבר, ועשיתי דוקטורט על כל ספק וספק שבחרנו (מי שצריכ/ה רשימת אקסל מטורפת של איזה 100 צלמים אפשריים לחתונה- מוזמנ/ת לבקש). אחד התחביבים שלי זה לארגן דברים, כך שזו היתה לי התעסקות ממש כיפית, הייתי נורא מאורגנת ורשמתי כל דבר קטן באקסל שבו ריכזתי הכל (נהניתי לארגן כמעט עד הסוף- בשבוע האחרון קצת נמאס לי והיה לי טו מאץ' וכבר קיוויתי להיות אחרי זה, אבל זה הגיוני שזה יגיע באיזשהו שלב).

**בחתונה:* וואו, לא ידעתי שכזה כיף להתחתן! כל הזמן שלפני החתונה חשבתי רק על הדברים הרעים- הלחצים, איך השמלה תשב ואם יהיה לי חם מדי, אם האיפור לא יחזיק והתסרוקת תיהרס, איך אני אחזיק מעמד בחופה וכו'. בפועל: החתונה היה מושלמת! לא יכולתי לדמיין שיהיה כזה כיף. הכל זרם והלך חלק, היתה אווירה מעולה ושמחה, רקדנו המון והיה הכי כיף בעולם. המון אורחים ציינו אחרי החתונה שהיתה חתונה עם אווירה ממש שמחה ושהרגישו את האהבה באוויר וזה נורא משמח לשמוע. כיף להיות באירוע שהוא כולו שלך, עם אנשים שאתה אוהב וזו היתה תחושה פשוט מדהימה, יותר ממה שיכולתי לדמיין. תמיד אומרים שהזמן בחתונה טס ובקושי מרגישים שזה עבר וכבר נגמר- אז זהו, שממש לא הרגשתי ככה. הצלחתי להנות מכל רגע, והאירוע היה לי כיף לכל אורכו והזמן לא טס לי.

**אחרי החתונה:* וואו, איזה כיף זה שיש זמן פנוי פתאום!! לומדים להעריך את זה שלא צריך כל ערב להיפגש עם דיג'יי/ צלם/ רב/ אולם וכו'. במשך שבועיים אחרי החתונה פשוט נרגעתי, השלמתי שעות שינה, נהניתי מהחוסר מעש ומזה שאין לי שום משימה לעשות. טילפנתי להרבה אורחים להגיד תודה ולסכם את החוויה (ממליצה להקדיש את הזמן גם לזה, זה חשוב בעיניי), והיתה לי הקלה גדולה עם תחושה של – איזה כיף היה וגם איזה כיף שזה נגמר וחוזרים לשגרה. פשוט חוויה אדירה. 

בגדול אנחנו לא מרגישים הבדל גדול בתור "זוג נשוי". אני חושבת שאנחנו חיינו ביחד "כמו זוג נשוי" כבר כמה שנים והכוונות שלנו לחיות יחד גם בעתיד היו קיימות מאז תחילת הקשר שלנו. אבל באמת הצלחנו להנות מהיום השמח שלנו ולצבור חוויות בלתי נשכחות מהאירוע, לחגוג את האהבה שלנו ביחד עם חברים ומשפחה ששמחו בשבילנו וזו באמת הרגשה מיוחדת ובלתי רגילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אסיים בשיר המהמם שבחרנו לקליפ הסיום שלנו This Will Be Our Year


----------



## Ruby Gem (17/1/14)

יאיי חיכיתי לזה!!!! 
קודם כל- אתם זוג ממש יפה.
אהבתי מאוד את הקרדיטים שלך, את המגע האישי שלכם בכל פרט ופרט.
הרגשתי שהייתי חלק מכל התהליך וגם ממש התרגשתי.

אני גם חושבת שהיה שווה לחכות כ"כ הרבה זמן לתמונות - כי הן פשוט יפהפיות.


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

תודה רבה!


----------



## arapax (17/1/14)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
שיהיו לכם חיים נהדרים יחד


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

אמן! 
תודה


----------



## ronitvas (17/1/14)

איזה כיף של קרדיטים! 
היופי, האהבה והטאצ' האישי קופצים מכל תמונה.
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב והאהבה בעולם ומקווה שתמשיכי להישאר איתנו


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

I'm hear to stay! 





 תנקס!


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

Here התכוונתי..


----------



## פיבי הרטי (18/1/14)

יו זה כ"כ כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלכם 
אני מרגישה שכאילו הייתי בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איך כל השיחות שלנו לגבי תפר פה או קשירה שם נרקמו לחתונה אחת
איזה כיף שניהנית בחתונה והכל עבר כמו שצריך נראה שהיה הרבה אושר בחתונה שלכם
היה שווה את הציפיה לתמונות כי הן יצאו נהדר


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

לגמרי היית חלק! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה מותק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בקרוב אצלך...


----------



## פיבי הרטי (18/1/14)




----------



## יוסי האדום (18/1/14)

המון מזל טוב! 
כל כך כיף ומרגש...


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

תודה יוסי!


----------



## Nooki80 (18/1/14)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
נראה ונשמע שהיה נהדר!
מאוד אהבתי את הבחירות שלכם, יצא כ"כ יפה ונעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב לך ולאישך (אתם כ"כ חמודים ביחד, ממש כיף לראות!), מאחלת שנים אין ספור של אהבה וביחד


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

תודה ענקית נוקי!


----------



## NoFi M (18/1/14)

מקסימים! 
באמת, נשמע כמו חתונה מדהימה,
כיף שאתם מרוצים,
והכי חשוב - ממש רואים את האהבה בכל תמונה (כמה קיטש, ככה נכון!)
והיה שווה לחכות לתמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב!!


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

הכי כיף קיטש.. 
תודה רבה מותק!


----------



## באןבאני (18/1/14)

קרדיטים מקסימים!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רואה שהיה שווה לחכות לתמונות??
אתם יפייפים, קורנים מאושר, מקסימים, ונראה שהייתם עטופים באהבה ובכל טוב. שחייכם יחד יהיו שמחים ומלאי אהבה, לפחות כמו בחתונה!

מחכים לוידאו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

תודה רבה באןבאני 
עכשיו מחכים לקרדיטים המהממים שלך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה על הכתף התומכת בשעות קשות של ציפייה...


----------



## AddIn (19/1/14)

מהמם! 
איזה קרדיטים הורסים!
פשוט מהמם!


----------



## ray of light (19/1/14)

תודה רבה!


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/14)

חתונה יפיפייה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמעי, במשך כל סוף השבוע נהניתי מהקרדיטים שלך - מאיך שכתבת, ממה שכתבת, ומהתמונות המדהימות.
ועכשיו, על רקע השיר היפה ששמת לסיום, התיישבתי לכתוב לך - שניכם יפים והחתונה שלכם נראית חלומית, מאושרת, ואוהבת במיוחד.
הדוקטורט שעשית השתלם כנראה, כי הכל נראה ומרגיש נפלא.
וההשקעה שלך בפרטים הכי קטנים - מעורר השראה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










נשאר רק לאחל לכם חיים מאושרים יחד. 
ואת הרגעים הפחות מאושרים - שתדעו לעבור יחד יד ביד.
מזל טוב


----------



## ray of light (19/1/14)

איזה כיף לשמוע! 
היה לנו באמת מדהים ונפלא!
ותאמת שמה שהכי כיף זה שחברים אומרים לי שהחתונה היתה כזו אני. הטאץ' האישי זה מה שעשה לי את הכיף בכל העניין.
תודה על האיחולים היפים


----------



## shiwii (19/1/14)

נהנתי מאוד מהקרדיטים! 
ובכלל מהיצירתיות! עשית לי חשק להתחיל לעבוד על הקרדיטים שלי...


----------



## ray of light (19/1/14)

יאללה, לעבודה! 
עכשיו שהקרדיטים מאחורי נותר לי רק לצפות לקרדיטים של אחרים


----------



## lanit (20/1/14)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
המון מזל טוב, וסחטיין על ההשקעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נראיתם מקסים, וכיף לשמוע שכ"כ נהניתם (אהבתי את הערות החתן לאורך הקרדיטים).


----------



## ray of light (17/1/14)

וקרדיטים לחברי/ות הפורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא יודעת אם הצלחתם לקרוא הכל, אבל שמתי לב שבקרדיטים שלי שזורים מלא שמות של חברי הפורום שקיבלתי מהם עצות לאורך הדרך.. וכמובן שהיו עוד הרבה שעזרו לי בפרטי ונתנו לי עצות על האולם, הספקים, טבעות ומה לא. זה מראה כמה באמת הפורום הזה עזר לי והיה משמעותי בכל האירגונים לקראת החתונה. בין לבין גם היה לנו מפגש פורום והיה כיף לראות את האנשים האמיתיים מאחורי ה-Nick Names.
אז תודה לכולם על הכל, לכל מי שהתייעצתי איתו ולכל אלו שהעלו קרדיטים שנתנו לי השראה ורעיונות. אני בינתיים נשארת כאן כדי להעביר את הידע ולעזור במה שאני יכולה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קרן


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (17/1/14)

מי הכין את התפוזים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גדול!

היה ממש כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים. את והשמלה - שתיכן יפות. וכל הטאצ'ים הקטנים שלך מקסימים מקסימים. חליטות התה!! במיוחד. מזל טוב!


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

זברה! 
היא הכינה לכבוד המפגש פורום.. מוכשרת נורא!
תודה רבה!


----------



## זברה28 (20/1/14)




----------



## ray of light (20/1/14)

זברה, איזו סלב !!! 
אפשר חתימה?


----------



## זברה28 (27/1/14)




----------



## haych (17/1/14)

קרן היקרה! 
רציתי להגיב על כל פוסט ועל כל תמונה, אבל אני מקלידה ביד  שמאל ועל מקלדת לא לחיצה-אז נעשה את זה קצר.
קרדיטים נפלאים! מפורטים ומלאי תמונות-פשוט תענוג לקרוא!
לשמחתי אני מכירה אתכם גם בחיים ויכולה להעיד שאתם מקסימים בדיוק כמו שמשתמע מהקרדיטים ומאחת לכם המשך זוגיות מופלאה.


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

תודה רבה!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שתהיה לך החלמה מהירה!!
וכשתבריאי את תמיד מוזמנת להגיב על כל פוסט ועל כל תמונה


----------



## סימהמה (17/1/14)

מקסים ))))) 
היה לי כיף לקרוא ולצפות, פשוט עשה לי טוב על הלב.

הכל נראה כל כך יפה ובטעם משובח, ואתם מהממים

היה שווה לחכות כ"כ הרבה זמן לתמונות!!!


----------



## ray of light (18/1/14)

איזה כיף! 
תודה ענקית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יאללה, בקרוב אצלך!!


----------



## soosh1 (19/1/14)

קרדיטים מהממים! 
ממש נהנתי מכל שורה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איזה כיף לכם ורק אושר ואהבה בהמשך הכיפי הזה שמתחיל עכשיו


----------



## ray of light (19/1/14)

תודה ענקית!


----------



## yaelik10 (19/1/14)

הקרדיטים מקסימים ומפורטים 
היה ממש כיף לקרוא ולהרגיש חלק מהיום הכי מאושר 

מאחלת לכם שתהיו מאושרים ותהנו מכל רגע


----------



## ray of light (19/1/14)

אף הייתי אומרת מפורטים יתר על המידה 
אך כזו היא אני- עד הפרטים הקטנים.. 

המון תודה!


----------



## Raspail (19/1/14)

אז אחרי שחפרתי וחפרתי וחפרתי בקרדיטים שלכם... 
והתמוגגתי מכל תמונה ותמונה! אני יכולה להגיד לך שאתם פשוט זוג מתוק וייפייפיה (מבפנים ומבחוץ, מהמעט שהספקתי להכיר).
החתונה שלכם נראית קסומה ונוגעת ללב, כל פרט כל כך משגע  ומוקפד!
אתם קורנים ושופעים באהבה ובאמת שהכל נראה מדהים מדהים מדהים! הולכת לעשות סיבוב נוסף, כי בא לי להגיב על כל דבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון מזל טוב


----------



## ray of light (20/1/14)

המון תודה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ותודה לך על כל התמיכה בשעות הקשות וכל העצות והעידודים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עזרת לי המון!


----------



## זברה28 (20/1/14)

אילו קרדיטים מדהימים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מרגישה שהייתי חלק מהתהליך, שותפה סמויה בכל פעם לחלק קטן מהארגונים וכל כך כיף לראות איך הכל התגבש לכדי חתונה מדהימה!
אתם נראים זוג מקסים, יפה וקורן וטביעת היד שלך ניכרת בכל פרט ופרט.
המון מזל טוב, שתהיו מאושרים ושמחים תמיד


----------



## ray of light (21/1/14)

תודה רבה זברה יקרה!


----------

